# Хронический спондилодисцит. Прошу совета



## Bogdan (22 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи и читатели форума.

Позвольте описать мою проблему.
У моей мамы (70 лет) последние лет 8 болела поясница а лет 5 назад начала иногда теряться чувствительность в ноге (если пройти большое расстояние). Мы по глупости это все игнорировали. Проблема с онемением постепенно прогрессировала и на текущий момент нога немеет уже после 200 метров пешком (постоять немного и можно идти дальше) ну и плюс постоянная боль терпимая в пояснице (с которой мама уже сжилась и считала что это нормально в ее годы).
Наконец мы решили разобраться со всем этим. Начали с курса мануальной терапии боль немного полегчала но онемение не прошло. После этого врач направил на МРТ.

Вот заключение:
МР-признаки хронического спондилодисцита в сегменте L4-L5, вероятно неспецифической этиологии. Остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, сколиоз поясничного отдела позвоночника, осложненные спондилолистезом L4 позвонка, абсолютным стенозом позвоночного канала на уровне L4-L5. Протрузии межпозвоночных дисков в сегменте LЗ-S1.
(При необходимости могу выложить полное описание)

Томограммы я сейчас постараюсь загрузить. (Прошу прощения что их много (незнаю какие важные а какие нет))


(больше загрузить не дал поэтому я постараюсь их загрузить в дальнейших комментариях либо еще какнить. А на крайний случай вот ссылка на архив со всеми фотографиями
- http://keep-smile.net/mrt.zip)

Посмотрев результат МРТ врач(мануальный терапевт) сказал что самая главная проблема "хронический спондилодисцит" и порекомендовал нам обратиться в Донецкий областной туб. диспансер (отделение внелегочных ворм туберкулеза) поскольку там есть специалисты именно по этому заболеванию.
Съездили мы в Обл. Туб. Дисп. и показали наши снимки порекоменованному врачу (нейрохирургу). Он сказал что диск L4-L5 практически разрушен и необходимо оперировать (удалять диск и вставлять конструкцию) и параллельно проанализировав послеоперационный материал разбираться с инфекцией вызвавшей спондилодисцит. (мы не обсуждали с ним саму операцию, так что деталей по поводу ее типа и типа предполагаемой железки сказать не могу) Сказал что такую операцию можно сделать как у них так и в клинике им. Калинина.

Уважаемые врачи! Проясните для нас пожалуйста насколько моментов:

1. - действительно ли операция единственный вариант в данном случае? (прочитав многое на этом форуме я тоже прихожу к мысли что наверное единственный).
2. - высок ли шанс на положительный исход операции (учитывая возраст)?
3. - и самый главный на этот момент вопрос - Где оперироваться и у кого? У нас в Донецке? Если да то где(ОблТубДис или Калинина)? 
4. - и еще - если возможно - подскажите как называется операция и какой тип конструкции нам нужен.
5. - возможно нам надо пройти какие-нибудь другие обследования чтобы было больше информации?

Зарание очень сильно благодарен!


----------



## Bogdan (22 Дек 2011)

Это снова я с обещанными фотографиями:


----------



## Bogdan (22 Дек 2011)

Продолжение:


----------



## Bogdan (22 Дек 2011)




----------



## Bogdan (22 Дек 2011)

Большое спасибо за внимание и терпение!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Дек 2011)

Необходимо оперативное лечение.


----------

